# Ice Fishing



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Here a few ice fishing photos...

Almost Done! 
[siteimg]3356[/siteimg]

Chips
[siteimg]4076[/siteimg]

Game of Tag
[siteimg]4077[/siteimg]


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hold the Line


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Nick,

I like the angle of the photo. So many times you see people that just take a photo from "eye" level and don't put any effort into a picture.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Heres a couple that I had on my work PC
[siteimg]4083[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4082[/siteimg]


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

dblkluk,

Now the question is... Did you have a fish on that flag? 

Great Pics!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

We'll call that one staged photography  Does that point look familar???


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes Sir! We had some great times out on the ice this year with you.

Thanks again for allowing us to fish with you! I had some of the best ice fishing this winter the few times we went out.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

[siteimg]1138[/siteimg]


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Delta - Right on man, I was laying on the ice in front of the flag. My only regret is not having one inbetween tip up #1 and #2, but it still turned out nice.

I saw a good motivational film by a photographer at NWF this year, and the whole "changing angles" subject was addressed. Excellent idea both motivationally and photographically speaking.


----------

